# Shark Fishing Locations in Brisbane



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

Me and a couple of friends are thinking of having an overnight shark fishing expedition just for a bit of fun but don't really know where to go :?

We were thinking Tingalpa Creek (where would be the best stretch?) or maybe some of the canals (Raby Bay, Aquatic Paradise)? Would these be viable locations? Which have had sharks caught there before? We are not looking for absolute monsters, maybe up to 4 or 5 foot.

I am still yet to buy the rod/reel but i am thinking a 6 footish 6-10kg rod with a Penn 6500SS loaded with 15kg main line, would this be a decent beginner's setup? If not, what would some of you Guru's recommend?

Thanks in advance,

Dan.

(Ps. I forgot to mention, would a baitrunner type reel be better for shark fishing? I always thought you are supposed to let it run for a few seconds, then lock it up and hit hard?)


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Just hang your legs over the side!

Oh and why?

D


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Southerly said:


> Just hang your legs over the side!
> 
> Oh and why?
> 
> D


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

As for why, I dunno really, looking for something with a little more ooomph compared to the everyday Bream, Flatties, Tailor  And there are not that many "line-burners" i can fish landbased for with my mates. 

Dan.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

A five foot shark thrashing about next to your kayak is going to be a handful matey.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Landbased or in the yak? 
The season is getting a bit late, but Kookaburra park is always worth a shot for smaller sharks. Landbased from near the ramp or the fishing platform - yak based, daytime opposite the fishing platform about 30m downstream there is a good hole, nightime down on the corner just down stream of the ramp (to many ski lice during daylight). Also the Logan / Albert rivers at the junction. But anywhere you can find a hole in any of the rivers, corners are the place to start, float a livie or have it on the bottom (crabs will do it in fairly quick though).

If your after serious sized sharks, go landbased from pinkenba (the waste ground near the sewage plant) or mouth of breakfast creek. Dont even think about from a yak unless your happy to paddle home from new zealand with an arm or two missing.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

For all you concerning Fisho's, It will be *LANDBASED* :lol:

Cheers for those locations Feral, will deffinatey have to hit them up sometime. 

Is there anywhere a little closer to home? (Wellington Point)

Dan.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Try the mouth of of the canal estate behind Birkdale fair, (aquatic something or other from memory) or one of the entry points to Raby Bay canals. I speared a 5 foot shark whilst crabbing in the mangroves just south of the wello point jetty when I was a kid. Never did that again! :shock: so if you can find space on the jetty it might be worth a go. Your looking for a bit of water flow and a drop off or some reasonably deep water close to the bank.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply mate, Yeah Aquatic Paradise mouth is one of my usual hunting grounds when landbased. I have no doubts that sharks can be caught there because i got absolutely destroyed earlier this month there. Could see the line racing back out too sea at like 30km/h :shock: So i think i will give there a shot first  I have seen a few reef sharks out near King Island whilst kayaking at Wellington Point so they are there  But you are right, that Jetty is usually packed shoulder too shoulder with Fishermen day and night :? Maybe i will try in the Winter when everyone is snuggled up at home. ;-)

As for the gear i stated, do you think it's an okay setup?

Thanks 

Dan.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Any sharks that are targeted from either the kayak or shore need to be treated with great respect. Bull sharks (Carcarhinus leucas) come to mind. They are notoriously dangerous sharks, some believing more attacks can be attributed to Bull sharks than White sharks. They are quite partial to rivers and lakes, and will happily travel long distances upstream. Make sure your gear and nerves are top notch!
Cheers


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Your rod and reel should be more than adequate, might even be a little heavy for the 3 - 4 footers your likely to catch. Use a few feet of wire trace, its a bit of a balance between having enough to stop the shark skin or tail damaging the line, against the mess a livie will make of it after an hour or two swimming around in circles! (The longer the trace the more of a mess gets made)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

There are a few reef sharks around Redcliffe at the moment. They have been taking live Pike. I find it best to have a bit of drag set on the reel as they tend to munch on there prey in one spot and will cut through the line way above the leader if you dont get to the rod in a hurry. I personally find the ones under 1mtr to be more fun as they tend to do a lot of hard runs and occasionally leap out of the water and are easier to handle in a kayak. Larger sharks usually just drag you around are a bugger to get to the surface........and I dont like getting too close to them. Have no experience with bull sharks and wouldn't want to get close to any after dark in a kayak.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Simon. I believe sharks need to be respected probably more than any other creature that swims in our oceans. Your wise words will be heard and listened too by myself, i have seen first-hand what small sharks can do to fingers/hands... :?

Feral, do you reckon a 4-8kg rod with a 3000/4000 size reel with 8-10kg line would be better? I just want something that "should" be able to stop the rare 5 footer :lol:

I never even considered the mess that could be caused by a Livie :lol: :lol: That could have been a right unexpected mess haha. Yeah i was always told to have a thicker leader around 5-6feet to cope with their rough skin/poweful tails and around 1 foot of wire.

What's the standard livebaiting rig? I have never used live baits, but judging by some of the success scored from live baits on this forum, maybe i should start 

Thanks for your time,

Dan.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Simon. I believe sharks need to be respected probably more than any other creature that swims in our oceans. Your wise words will be heard and listened too by myself, i have seen first-hand what small sharks can do to fingers/hands... :?

Feral, do you reckon a 4-8kg rod with a 3000/4000 size reel with 8-10kg line would be better? I just want something that "should" be able to stop the rare 5 footer :lol:

I never even considered the mess that could be caused by a Livie :lol: :lol: That could have been a right unexpected mess haha. Yeah i was always told to have a thicker leader around 5-6feet to cope with their rough skin/poweful tails and around 1 foot of wire.

What's the standard livebaiting rig? I have never used live baits, but judging by some of the success scored from live baits on this forum, maybe i should start 

Thanks for your time,

Dan.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Simon. I believe sharks need to be respected probably more than any other creature that swims in our oceans. Your wise words will be heard and listened too by myself, i have seen first-hand what small sharks can do to fingers/hands... :?

Feral, do you reckon a 4-8kg rod with a 3000/4000 size reel with 8-10kg line would be better? I just want something that "should" be able to stop the rare 5 footer :lol:

I never even considered the mess that could be caused by a Livie :lol: :lol: That could have been a right unexpected mess haha. Yeah i was always told to have a thicker leader around 5-6feet to cope with their rough skin/poweful tails and around 1 foot of wire.

What's the standard livebaiting rig? I have never used live baits, but judging by some of the success scored from live baits on this forum, maybe i should start 

Thanks for your time,

Dan.


----------

